# After being accepted, when does ROTP Start?



## vizering (10 Dec 2009)

For example, application is made in fall of 2009, acceptance sometime in 2010 I imagine and then Civi U begins in September 2010. When exactl does ROTP salary, claims and training begin?


----------



## Quag (10 Dec 2009)

thekrown,

I think I can help you here.   However there are two things to consider:

1.  How do you know that you received an offer for Civi U?

2.  What time (month) of the year are you accepted.

Training:  For the majority will begin the summer prior to your first year.  This is for two reasons.  The first is that the military wants to see if you are even worth spending money on before they ship you to school.  The second is that it works out better at the end of school (4 year degree) that you can jump right into your Regiment, without being backlogged in the training system somewhere.  

This is the ideal case.  However, if you are accepted at a later date (ie July) then you will likely do a year of school first then IAP (or whatever they call it now...I think BMOQ).

Salary:  The day you are accepted until the day you either (a) start training; or (b) start school) you will be on Leave Without Pay (LWOP).  Once you start (a) or (b), you will start earning a salary.

Claims:  These are usually handled during the first month of school at your supporting base (usually the closest base to your school).  You work with what is called a Subsidized Education Manager (SEM) at the base who makes these arrangements for you.  You will need to have all your tuition receipts, book receipts etc...  The best way to do this is at the annual SEM meeting usually every Sept.  Be proactive and don't wait for the SEM to demand your receipts, unless you are in no rush to get your money.  As for tuition, you are usually advanced the funds after you obtain a letter from your school with a tuition breakdown.

I've been through the ROTP CiviU Route, so if you have any more questions, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2009)

When exactly do you get sworn in?


----------



## Quag (10 Dec 2009)

George,

Maybe you are poking fun at my long winded response but maybe you are sincere haha...

The way it works for the ROTP Civi U is similar to all other pers.

They are given a phone call from the CFRC to offer an ROTP contract.  In the following weeks they go to the CFRC, fill out their paperwork (signing the contract etc...) They are sworn in that day after all the paperwork and are put on LWOP until, as I said, they either (a) start training; or (b) start school.

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2009)

No.  Not poking fun at your reply.  Only trying to answer the question he asked as to when he starts getting paid and starts training.  That would be dependent on when he is enrolled into the CF.


----------



## vizering (10 Dec 2009)

Right now I am reservist in the infantry. My program of choice at my civi U is computer science mixed with business.

I was sworn in this april and although I am NCM, I would like to take officer training but I'd like to stay a year or so as NCM before doing so to get a better understanding of this side of the forces.

If I understand this correctly, I could apply this fall and since I'm already in school and in the forces, would I then just receive a salary as soon as I'm accepted and go to the next summer training be it next summer or the one after. Is that correct?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2009)

thekrown said:
			
		

> Right now I am reservist in the infantry. My program of choice at my civi U is computer science mixed with business.
> 
> I was sworn in this april and although I am NCM, I would like to take officer training but I'd like to stay a year or so as NCM before doing so to get a better understanding of this side of the forces.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, I could apply this fall and since I'm already in school and in the forces, would I then just receive a salary as soon as I'm accepted and go to the next summer training be it next summer or the one after. Is that correct?



This is not what ROTP is.  ROTP is a University Entry Plan for O/Cdts entering the Regular Force.

You are an NCM, not an O/Cdt.  There are other Plans that you would likely be able to apply for, or you could just continue as a 'Serving' Reservist and apply for Education Reimbursement of up to $2000 a year.  There is a Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP)


----------



## MJP (10 Dec 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is not what ROTP is.  ROTP is a University Entry Plan for O/Cdts entering the Regular Force.
> 
> You are an NCM, not an O/Cdt.  There are other Plans that you would likely be able to apply for, or you could just continue as a 'Serving' Reservist and apply for Education Reimbursement of up to $2000 a year.  There is a Reserve Entry Training Plan (RETP)



As a reservist he can still apply to the ROTP programme.  If accepted when he switches over to OCdt, he retains the pay grade he had in the reserves.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> As a reservist he can still apply to the ROTP programme.  If accepted when he switches over to OCdt, he retains the pay grade he had in the reserves.



Then he would have to go through the CT process, and no longer be a Reservist, which looking at his post, isn't what he is trying to do.


----------



## ballz (11 Dec 2009)

Quag said:
			
		

> thekrown,
> 
> I think I can help you here.   However there are two things to consider:
> 
> ...



This stuff isn't up to date. Things have changed a bit.

Training: After being accepted, you will get sent to St. Jean for "introduction" to the Forces. I'm not sure the details about it but you learn some admin stuff like how to write a memo, etc. It's 2 or 3 weeks.

After your first year of subsidy, you will return to St. Jean for a 15 week BMOQ. There is no 8 week IAP anymore, and nobody gets put on BMOQ before their first year of school.

Salary: This all depends on when they enroll you. I had my paperwork signed sealed and delivered for months, and they enrolled me on like Sept 5th or something. If they enroll you earlier than required, they'll put you on LWOP until training/school starts.

Claims: Claims will be handled by your ULO. Your SEM is your career manager and handles all things pertaining to your career. Your ULO handles all your administration and basically anything that doesn't affect your career path.


----------



## vizering (11 Dec 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then he would have to go through the CT process, and no longer be a Reservist, which looking at his post, isn't what he is trying to do.



I am looking to transfer over to regular force. The best route for me is to apply for ROTP since I'm not done by studies. When I said I would like to remain NCM/Res for a bit to gain more experience in the field, I meant anywhere from 1-3 years. I'll still be in university and will apply for ROTP at that point in time. Hope this clears things out.


----------



## vizering (11 Dec 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> This stuff isn't up to date. Things have changed a bit.
> 
> Training: After being accepted, you will get sent to St. Jean for "introduction" to the Forces. I'm not sure the details about it but you learn some admin stuff like how to write a memo, etc. It's 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> ...



Good info. Answered a lot of questions but also created a few.

1. What kind of summer training/work is done after the first 2-3 week intro in St-Jean during year 1?

2. Sounds like BMQ is summer year 2, so what training is done summer year 3?


----------



## Quag (11 Dec 2009)

You are right about the ULO...my mistake...ULO is a person at the base while the SEM is usually based out of Borden.

However, this three week course is news to me and to my friend that just completed his first year ROTP. 

Is this something new this year?


----------



## MJP (11 Dec 2009)

Quag said:
			
		

> However, this three week course is news to me and to my friend that just completed his first year ROTP.
> 
> Is this something new this year?



It was introduced last year for all Civvie U ROTP types, held either in Kingston or in RMC St. Jean.  Some people may not have done it due to late enrollment in the programme or other issues.  It is basically the first three weeks of BOMQ.  Really just an introduction to military life and to ensure that civvieU types know how to wear their uniforms, do admin and other basic stuff.


----------



## ballz (11 Dec 2009)

thekrown said:
			
		

> Good info. Answered a lot of questions but also created a few.
> 
> 1. What kind of summer training/work is done after the first 2-3 week intro in St-Jean during year 1?
> 
> 2. Sounds like BMQ is summer year 2, so what training is done summer year 3?



1. I never actually did the intro thing at St. Jean, so I'm not entirely sure. I know it's just basic stuff like how to wear the uniform and conduct yourself, rank structure, CoC, and writing memos and stuff. As was stated above me.

2. BMOQ is not quite the same as BMQ. If you've completed your BMQ, you will get a by-pass for the first 8 weeks of BMOQ, because that is all the same stuff. The next 6 weeks of BMOQ are the Leadership portion, which you need to have completed your PLQs (I believe that's the name... whatever it is you need to become a MCpl) in order to get a bypass.

Summer year 3... then it depends on your trade... If you are Army, or MP, and some other trades, you will be doing CAP (Common Army Phase). If you are MARS you will be going off to the appropriate training, if you are a Pilot you will be going off to the appropriate training, etc.



			
				Quag said:
			
		

> However, this three week course is news to me and to my friend that just completed his first year ROTP.
> 
> Is this something new this year?



I just completed my first year and am now in my second year and I haven't done it either. It is new, it has only been done for one summer, and it was for new members, not people with a year of subsidy already complete. Those with a year of subsidy did BMOQ last summer.


----------



## vizering (11 Dec 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> 1. I never actually did the intro thing at St. Jean, so I'm not entirely sure. I know it's just basic stuff like how to wear the uniform and conduct yourself, rank structure, CoC, and writing memos and stuff. As was stated above me.
> 
> 2. BMOQ is not quite the same as BMQ. If you've completed your BMQ, you will get a by-pass for the first 8 weeks of BMOQ, because that is all the same stuff. The next 6 weeks of BMOQ are the Leadership portion, which you need to have completed your PLQs (I believe that's the name... whatever it is you need to become a MCpl) in order to get a bypass.
> 
> ...



I was also told that because I am already in the reserves I may not do a portion of the officer BMQ (BMOQ?). This means that instead of 15 weeks it will be about 8?

Here's my last question: Is there some other type of t raining that I can take during the first 7 weeks or so or am I put on status that does not pay me until I begin training?

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## ballz (11 Dec 2009)

Your unit will find something for you to do, they will avoid putting you on Leave Without Pay.

They will give you some OJT (on the job training), put you on EWAT (Employment While Awaiting Training), or something of the sort. If there is enough time between the end of your school year, and the start of your course, I would suggest trying to get some SLT (Second Language Training), and I am sure if it is possible they will be more than happy to do that for you. You doing some SLT would not only be a benefit to the CF and yourself (learning French vs. licking envelopes), but it is at the Mega so it wouldn't really cost them any extra and you would be able to acclimatize yourself around the base and the town and whatnot.

You won't be out of a job, put it that way.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2009)

thekrown said:
			
		

> I am looking to transfer over to regular force. The best route for me is to apply for ROTP since I'm not done by studies. When I said I would like to remain NCM/Res for a bit to gain more experience in the field, I meant anywhere from 1-3 years. I'll still be in university and will apply for ROTP at that point in time. Hope this clears things out.



That being the case, you should remember that to qualify for ROTP, you will require a minimum of 1 1/2 years left towards your Degree.  If you have less than a year left towards a Degree, you do not qualify for ROTP.


----------



## ballz (11 Dec 2009)

I could be wrong George but I believe it may be changed to a minimum of 2 years of subsidy.

Of course there is always the option of finishing your degree while in the Reserves, and taking advantage of their scholarships and a good paying job, as well as getting more experience as an NCM, and then applying for the DEO plan which may come with some dandy signing bonuses depending on the trade.


----------

